# Quick Review Of Steinhart Ocean One Gmt



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Decided to try one of the Steinhart Ocean One models out in anticipation of a trip to Bexley for my GMTIIC. Picked it up from Neil at Chronomaster last Monday and initial view is very positive. General build quality and feel is very good.










Dial and hands very clear and high finish. I like the extra size too, 42mm excl crown compared to the std 39/40mm GMT. A consequence of this is the weight - this is in Planet Ocean league, very heavy compared to a std Rolex sub/ GMT.










Bezel is nicely finished and clicks nicely, unlike my GMTIIC the bezel is one directional and has 60 clicks, presumably using a std diver bezel spring accross the range ? I like the brushed finish to the bracelet too.










Caseback is nicely finished though the engraved detail does seem to have quite sharp edges. Not a problem for me, but others have had issues.










Bracelet and clasp is very well made for the price point. Links pins are screwed and end links are solid. Micro adjustment on the clasp is good too.

Overall, I have to say I am very pleased with the watch. It doesn't feel like a Â£350 watch with the quality appearing much higher. The extra size and weight suits me more than the std size sub/GMT models (and homages)

Without any price limit I'd still settle for my GMTCIIC any day.....










but I can buy 12 Steinharts for the same money so definitely food for thought


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great photo's and review. Do you have a wrist shot?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a fine looking watch you have there and some great photos.

It is making me more restless for the Ocean 1 with green bezel that I am awaiting from Neil, hopefully next week

scooter


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice review....great VFM watches this is mine


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Obligatory wrist shot


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Steinhart Club. when I got my Ocean 1 Vintage Red last month I really liked it from day one. As the days passed I got to like it more and more. It is one hell of a watch for the money and looks/feels like something much more expensive, as you mentioned in your review.

congrats

redd


----------



## pagan (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice review. I plan to see some Steinys in person soon.

And I agree. The Rolex is 'better'. But 12 times? Maybe 3x : )

If this were cars - it's like comparing a 20k Fiat to a 240k Ferrari.

I guess it's all relative to the buyer. And the $.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

cookie520 said:


> but I can buy 12 Steinharts for the same money so definitely food for thought


Same problem with almost every homage/style that bugs me is the bezel quality, just look at the alignment of the printing compared to the Rolex execution....no comparison.

Its probably a great watch inside and out, but still has details that are missed, and thats the measure of a great watch!


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't mean to detract from the point of this thread, but that Rolex is a work of art. I'm in love.


----------

